# 100 Favorites: # 88



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15
Taneyev Quartet (Melodiya/Columbia)*










Shostakovich's last two string quartets are gloomy, valedictory works -- but, when they're performed convincingly, as they are here by the Taneyev String Quartet, there's also something immensely _intimate_ about them. It's often said that DSCH saved his most personal utterances for his chamber music. Truly, I can't imagine anything more nakedly honest than these two quartets.


----------

